# Little Boys place



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Tiny's bed in in the entertainment center.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

he looks comfy
​


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Awwww!


----------

